# Hatchetfish, guppies and albino cory catfish



## heatran15 (Apr 12, 2010)

Do guppies and hatchetfish also albino corry catfish okay to live togeter


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Yes those fish will get along.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

heatran15 said:


> Do guppies and hatchetfish also albino corry catfish okay to live togeter


h1:

Yes

BUT

hatchets are the dumbest fish I have ever kept.

They will kill themselves by jumping into the cover.

TR


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

from what I experienced in the past, hatchetfish are nervous fish and are quite "jumpy" in every sense of the word.


----------

